# Flow's Diner Dash



## wasabi (Jul 8, 2005)

Have your very own virtual diner-

http://absolutist.com/kid_games/diner_dash/?r=ml0707h&19706


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 8, 2005)

That game is addictive!  I used up my free hour, but I want more!!!!  I played that thing until 5:00 a.m.  When I got back on today, I only had 12 minutes left.  aaaaaaaaaaaah!   

 Barbara

P.S. If anyone else tries this game, I would recommend doing the tutorial first.  It will help you understand the order that she does things.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 8, 2005)

Barbara, I'm glad you like this game. I can't play it on my mac, for windows only.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 8, 2005)

It's a hoot!  You have to get Flo to seat numerous customers, take their orders, give the cook the order, get their food, give them their bill, and clear the table, making sure she is fast enough that the customers don't get mad.  It is really cute!

 Barbara


----------



## Dove (Jul 8, 2005)

Barbare,
It was going to take 18 minutes to download..if it took you that long..there goes a good part of your hour.
LOL


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 9, 2005)

LOL  Luckily that wasn't counted in the hour! 

 Barbara


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 9, 2005)

My only complaint is that there's no button for smacking the customers!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 9, 2005)

LOL  You're right!  Can't they see how hard she is working?!!!

 Barbara


----------

